# NOS Installation



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I think im gonna get ready to buy a nos wet injection kit for my 98 nissan sentra gxe (automatic tranny). I've read through sentra.net's nos faq, as well as through the posts on this forum. I was wondering what would you all recommend i do to my car in preparation for the nos installation to prevent possible damage through running the nos, according to sentra.net's faq an automatic model is the preferred application for a nos system, but i seem to recall reading elsewhere that sentr'a automatic tranny is weak, and nos will ultimately destroy it. Any input would be appreciated. Basically I want the ability to run the systm with as little chance of engine damage as possible.


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

id say go with a small 50 shot and be sure to get some gauges to monitor all the goods....

If you like how it works and then how much you use it...up the shot and I'm sure you will get all the info you need to make your car safer.....i.e. ignition, engine build up parts, fuel pump, computer.....so much depending on where you want to go...


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2002)

Shoot the small shot first but if u haven't 
upgraded your clutch I would suggest that you do 
so first good luck


----------

